# man im having trouble getting those doves!



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm telling you , I'm walking as slow and quietly towards those dove as much as i can and either they see me or they have a really great scense of hearing. Any tips to gettin close enough to bag one???


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe Try a Buddy Hunt.. Have yourself hiden and allow a buddy to sneak in to get off a shot and maybe spook them to fly your way... It worked for me in the past bird hunting ....

It can't hurt to try,As your not havin' much Luck sneaking in on them..I never could sneak up on a dove either, Yet I don't hunt Doves...

Best wishes


----------



## piesman (Aug 2, 2009)

you can 'bait' the doves close to a blind. What i do is bait for a week and any doves in my area will be to the feed every morning. So give it a try
they usually fly at early dawn. If you bait they will come.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

do you have permission or access to a pond and or a grain field? pass shoot them, thats how we are going to do it out here in ND sept. 1st :beer:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

If you can get on a good waterhole that the doves like to use you can have a lot of fun in the late afternoon.

If they are using a certain area to feed, pay attention to there habits coming and going from this feed area so as to get under them. They like to sit in dead trees so if you find a tree that they are using get hidden near that tree, not underneath it. If possible get 15 to 20 yards downwind of that tree and you will be in business!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## rhymn001 (Aug 19, 2009)

bigbuck144 said:


> I'm telling you , I'm walking as slow and quietly towards those dove as much as i can and either they see me or they have a really great scense of hearing. Any tips to gettin close enough to bag one???


Keep as much cover between you and the doves until you are ready to shoot. Doves will spook when they see movement.


----------

